# My very first double tail <3



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I NEVER see them around in petstores here but apparently someone ordered some in so they got a bulk order  and here he is!!!

View attachment 11076


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, he's cute! I love his color!


----------



## BanditTus (Apr 17, 2010)

What a beauty!  I love his highlights, whats his name?


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

He's so bright! Congratulations!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

-> Thanks Drama!

-> Bandit lol sounds weird I named him after my bf Paul! lol he was confused about why I would ever name a fish after him lol  so it's "Paul Jr" for now LOL


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

TigerLily said:


> He's so bright! Congratulations!


thankyou!! I got giddy when I found the double tails...and then nerded out with the petstore guy!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

JamieTron said:


> thankyou!! I got giddy when I found the double tails...and then nerded out with the petstore guy!


That's awesome! I wish I could find a place around here that sold double-tails. They're so pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would love a doubletail!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome fish, I love his bright red. I can never find a place that sells double-tails, ARGH... You're lucky


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks like a doubletail version of my Rusty.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I guess someone requested them at the petstore so they ordered them in, they said they had a whole wall full on double tails that were sold out really quickly I only saw 5 there when I got there. 

Perhaps your guys' petstore will order some for you?  That would be cool! Mine was from a pets unlimited chain. 

Drama -> Ehehe really? They are twins


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! My Petco will have them occasionally.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AW.... he's sooo cute!!!! 

Double tails are one of my favorite tail types.. I love them! My Petco always has an abundance of black and white double tails!!!  I might have to get another one...


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

awww I wish we had a petco here, I dunno f they have them in Canada. This petstore doesn't often get bettas and when they do they are sold out fast.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

DBT rule i love love love them


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

me too they are more beautiful in person


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a doubletail that I adore. He's gorgeous, red with sort of blackish transparent fins and super sweet. I need help with a name, though. I'll have to post some pics and ask for suggestions. 
He's beautiful!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> I have a doubletail that I adore. He's gorgeous, red with sort of blackish transparent fins and super sweet. I need help with a name, though. I'll have to post some pics and ask for suggestions.
> He's beautiful!



Thankyou!!! and yes we would all LOVE to see your double tail :-D


----------

